# Cheese Smoke



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 29, 2017)

Got a few different kinds going today. 6" Amazn grenade going with apple.













misccheese.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 29, 2017


















misccheese1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 29, 2017


















applcheese.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 29, 2017


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 29, 2017)

The tickler and cave cheese (lower right) took smoke fast. Yes you can cold smoke in hot months.













misccheese2.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 29, 2017


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 29, 2017)

I wrap my smoked cheese in cheese cloth and put in paper bags and fridge for a couple days before vac sealing. Put these way in back for a year and work on cheese in front. No zip lock bags as it keeps moisture in.













misccheese3.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 29, 2017


















misscheese4.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Apr 29, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 30, 2017)

The cheese looks excellent!

It took on some nice color!

Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 1, 2017)

Half of my recent cheese is heading to Alaska.













ntal1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 1, 2017


















ntal.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ May 1, 2017


----------

